# Đại Lý Nệm Vạn Thành Tại Đức Hòa - Long An



## Tu Anh (28/5/19)

Đại Lý Nệm Vạn Thành Tại Đức Hòa - Long An tọa lạc tại địa chỉ: 469c đường tỉnh lộ 825, Đức Hòa, Long An - Hotline: 0909 310 325. Tại đây, chuyên phân phối các sản phẩm chất lượng mà giá cả phải chăng của thương hiệu nệm Vạn Thành như 
nệm cao su thiên nhiên Vạn Thành, nệm lò xo Vạn Thành, nệm bông ép Vạn Thành,….Với nhiều năm kinh nghiệm trong lĩnh vực sản xuất nệm. Các sản phẩm của Vạn Thành hầu hết đều uy tín, chất lượng và chi phí vừa túi tiền của các gia đình.

- Khuyến mãi lớn lên đến - 58% các dòng nệm, chăn, ga, gối + phần quà hấp dẫn khác.
- Giao hàng tận nhà, nhanh chóng và miễn phí.
- Trả góp 0% lãi suất khi mua nệm bằng thẻ ngân hàng Sacombank, Eximbank, Maritime Bank, HSBC, SCB.

Hãy nhanh chân đến ngay Thegioinem.com để mang về những sản phẩm chăm sóc giấc ngủ tuyệt vời cho gia đình bạn nhé!





Đại Lý Nệm Vạn Thành Tại Đức Hòa - Long An​
*1. Nệm Cao Su Vạn Thành Standard*
Sản xuất từ 100% cao su thiên nhiên không lẫn các thành phần cao su tổng hợp mang đến cho bạn chất lượng thật sự hoàn hảo. Nhờ sản xuất bằng dây chuyền hiện đại, thanh trùng các chất độc hại, mùi cao su, các chất kích ứng cho da đều được khử sạch nên bạn không cần lo lắng ngửi phải mùi hôi khó chịu, cũng không lo mắc các bệnh về da. Với hàng triệu lỗ thông hơi cho phép khí lưu thông tối đa tạo nên sự thoáng khí, mát mẻ, không bị ẩm lưng do mồ hôi tiết ra khi ngủ. 

Với chương trình khuyến mãi -15%. Size 100x200x5cm giá chỉ còn 3.986.500đ.





Nệm Cao Su Vạn Thành Standard​
*2. Nệm lò xo Phoenix Vạn Thành*
Nệm có hệ thống khung lò xo được xử lý nhiệt luyện với nhiệt độ trên 240 độ C, nhằm tạo sự đồng nhất về độ cứng cho toàn kết cấu khung nệm và tăng khả năng chống xẹp lún trong khi sử dụng. Đặc biệt, với lớp cách li độc đáo bằng xơ dừa thiên nhiên tạo sự thoải mái giúp thông khí tốt hơn. Các nút thoát khí được bố trí xung quanh 2 bên thành nệm có tác dụng như van 2 chiều giúp không khí bên trong nệm được lưu thông tốt hơn.

Với chương trình giảm giá -10% khi mua với size 100x200x22cm già chỉ còn 2.088.000đ.





Nệm lò xo Phoenix Vạn Thành​
*3. Nệm Bông Ép Vạn Thành*
Được làm từ tấm bông gòn ép tạo độ đàn hồi cao, không lún xẹp. Vỏ nệm sử dụng bằng chất liệu Tricat, độ bền cao, hình thức đẹp. Nệm có độ thông khí tốt, thoát ẩm nhanh giúp khô thoáng ngăn ngừa vi khuẩn, nệm có thể giặt bằng nước ấm. Nệm còn giúp sự tuần hoàn máu tốt, đặc biệt tốt cho trẻ em đang trong quá trình phát triển xương.

Với chương trình giảm giá -15%. Size 80x195x5cm giá chỉ còn 867.000đ.






Nệm cao su gòn ép Vạn Thành Ultra Care​*4. Nệm Cao Su Gòn Ép Vạn Thành Ultra Care*
Kết hợp giữa nệm cao su và gòn tạo nên sự vững chắc cho nệm, hỗ trợ bạn phòng tránh những bệnh về xương cột sống như: đau lưng, đau vai, đau vai gáy, đau cột sống,….Với thiết kế gấp 3 tiện dụng giúp bạn dễ di chuyển, dễ bảo quản, dễ dọn dẹp. Đây là giải pháp nội thất cho căn nhà nhỏ của bạn.

Với chương trình khuyến mãi -58% . Size Ultra Care(1+2cm) 140x195x3cm giá chỉ còn: 900.000đ.





Nệm cao su gòn ép Vạn Thành Ultra Care​
*5. Nệm Cao Su thiên nhiên Vạn Thành UNIQUE*
Nệm cao su Vạn Thành Unique được thiết kế 2 mặt lỗ tròn nhỏ nên độ đàn hồi cao hơn và bạn có thể sử dụng được cả 2 mặt nhằm gia tăng thêm tính bền bỉ của nệm. Với những lỗ thông hơi tròn liên kết với nhau như tổ ong, cùng với bề mặt được bổ sung các rãnh thoát nhiệt, giúp cho sản phẩm có thể chịu được lực tương tác đa chiều và luôn thoáng mát

Chương trình ưu đãi đặc biệt -20% nệm được giảm chỉ còn 10,968,000 đ.





Nệm Cao Su thiên nhiên UNIQUE​
Vẫn còn rất nhiều sản phẩm nệm khác như nệm cao su, nệm cao su thiên nhiên, nệm cao su nhân tạo, nệm bông ép, chăn ga gối,… của các thương hiệu nổi tiếng như Kim Cương, TATANA, Liên Á, Everon, Edena,….Mời quý khách nhanh chân đến ngay hệ thống Thegioinem.com để trải nghiệm các sản phẩm và lựa chọn nệm ứng ý cho gia đình!


----------

